# ILR with CCJ PEO - Success



## alphaola (Dec 3, 2012)

First of all, thanks to this forum for all the information as it made my application alot easier.
My appointment was for 9:00 am, I got there for 8:30 am with my partner. We were the first people through the door.
At first, the security personnel check that its the latest form and check my name against a list to make sure I have an appointment booked for today. Then I went through the detector. After that I was given a ticket number, the first one for the day. 
At 9:00 am, I was called to see a caseworker; below shows interrogation.

- CW asked to see form and he checked them to make sure I filled everything in properly.

- He also asked for the passport

- He then asked when we took the passport photograph

- Then Life in the UK test and he told me I got all the questions right

- In my application, I stated I had a CCJ and I attached a certificate of satisfaction. So he asked to see it. 
Note: Be upfront if you have one and take along documentation to show its been paid or steps have been taking to clear the payment

- He then asked for evidence of cohabitation. I supplied 1 joint and almost 6 different ones in each name. He picked the ones he wanted and gave me the rest.

- He then asked for 3 months payslip either mine or my partner. He didnt asked for bank statement.

- He then went to the back office to photocpy the passport

- CW informed me that my application is ok and my ILR will be granted pending payment and biometric.

- I then tender the payment page and my card.

- By 9:18, I was back at the waiting room for my biometric. 10 minutes later I was called for biometric.

- Around 9:45am, a lady came out to inform me that I can go out and return in an hr time but before I leave the building another lady came to inform me that my document have arrived so i didnt have to go out. By 9:50am ILR officially confirmed. Now waiting for BRP in 7 to 10 days.

The people there were friendly and nice, left them positive feedback on there form.

Thank you all.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well done!
You were under the old rules so your experience will vary from those under the new, esp in satisfying financial requirement.
Thank you for sharing your experience, and I agree honesty is the best solution.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm really belated here (not sure why I didn't spot this at the time). After someone posted a query on your old CCJ thread, I came here to check, and you got it! Brilliant news, and I just wanted to add my congratulations, alphaola!


----------

